# Tundra Getting Tired



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My 2004 Tundra seems to be sagging a bit in the rear when towing. It only has 75,000 miles on it but probably 50% of that is towing. I used to use the 3rd chain on the leveler arms now use the 4th. Not only does the trailer seem to ride a little low in the front but it still seems to porpoise more on certain roads. I know one of the rear shocks is leaking and needs to be replaced. What's the expert opinion, should I look at airshocks, install heavy duty shocks, or install new standard shocks and look at adding an airbag kit. We have alot of concrete roads that really shake the kidneys as you drive over the seams, don't what to make that worse if I can avoid it.


----------



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Ed,
Shocks will not help you with ride height. The issue is with your leaf springs. There are a couple options for you: add a leaf, put new springs on or switch to air bags.

Good luck.

Wingmoto


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Unfortunately the 2004 Tundra has a low payload capacity, add to this aging springs and faulty shocks you are experiencing poor towing. As Wingmoto stated, shocks will not help the height, but will slow down the porpoising you are experiencing if your other components are up to it. Your best remedy would be to replace your leaf springs and, due to the tongue weight of the 23rs when loaded, add a set of airbags. We all get into situations where there are no cheap fixes. Best of luck and safe towing!!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Have a spring shop build you a set of custom springs made for exactly what you do. They can make multi leaf packs that are thinner, ride better empty and can handle more weight when you need them.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

ED_RN said:


> My 2004 Tundra seems to be sagging a bit in the rear when towing. It only has 75,000 miles on it but probably 50% of that is towing. I used to use the 3rd chain on the leveler arms now use the 4th. Not only does the trailer seem to ride a little low in the front but it still seems to porpoise more on certain roads. I know one of the rear shocks is leaking and needs to be replaced. What's the expert opinion, should I look at airshocks, install heavy duty shocks, or install new standard shocks and look at adding an airbag kit. We have alot of concrete roads that really shake the kidneys as you drive over the seams, don't what to make that worse if I can avoid it.


First, since you say you were using the 3rd link in your chain, and depending which direction you are counting from, it sounds as though your WD may have never been set up correctly. I would start with that. I would not increase the bar tension just to make the rig "look right". That is risking too much weight transfer to the front end and accelerating front end and tire wear. The height of the front fender should be returned to the height specified in your TV owners manual. The chain adjustment on the hitch is meant to adjust that, not to level the truck or the trailer.

Once you know that is correct, then you can address the "asthetics" by adding springs, airbags, or whatever. Just understand that those additions do not change the capacities of the truck. only how it looks going down the road.


----------

